# My Good Deed for the Month



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

There was a memorial fund raiser last Saturday nite for our local National Guard Company that was deployed a while back to Iraq. 22 of them were killed. It was a a beer tasting/silent auction shindig so I donated 6 of the Eagle over flag plaques. Two of the finished husband/wife hero ones and 4 unfinished pieces. 

So the wife and I spent the evening pouring beer and wondering if we were going to buy back our own stuff (they were going to sell one way or another). They all went and I finished up the 4 unfinished ones to the winning bidders' wishes. There were vets there from all branches. I didn't know there were that many different brands of beer around.




























And my favorite -- lady wanted one for her 93 year old dad.










HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

well done John and thank you for what you have done...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Nicely done John, they'll hold a special place in the winning bidder's hearts.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I love them John, great good deed you did, proud of you .

Herb


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice John.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Great job...as a proud veteran, thank you for what you do for the vets...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice signs, John. Thanks for supporting our men and women.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

You are a Prince, John! No better gesture than to honor vets - especially the wounded/fallen. Thank you.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Good work John.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Awesome work and a great gesture. Well done.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bravo Zulu, you're a talent artist and a good soul


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

nickp said:


> great job...as a proud veteran, thank you for what you do for the vets...


+ 1


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Great job !!


Gary


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Beautiful pieces of art, well done John, and for a great cause.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya done a good thing there HJ,,, a very good thing indeed! 

Kudo's to ya


----------



## chuckycheese (May 4, 2016)

Very nice, keep supporting Veterans...


----------

